

Apple rewrites app store economics - jackgavigan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/01a151fc-0b8b-11e5-8937-00144feabdc0.html

======
jmnicolas
Sadly behind a subscription or paywall.

~~~
melling
Free signup. Here's the gist of it:

"Apple is planning a departure from the pricing formula that has defined the
economics of digital media for a decade, which would cut the 30 per cent fee
music, video and news companies pay on subscriptions through its App Store"

